# Positive Induction Stories for a FTM



## JL1363

Hi ladies,

I'm currently 40+5 and my OB has me scheduled for an induction in two days (at 41 weeks). The tentative plan is for me to go in and receive the prostaglandin gel and if that doesn't put me into labour within 24hours then I will be getting Pitocin (assuming that baby and my body both cooperate).

I'm excited to have an end date in sight for when I'm finally able to meet my LO, but I am FTM and am also definitely nervous. I was just wondering if any of you ladies had any positive induction stories that you'd like to share?

Thanks and happy deliveries to all!! :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

Oh stalking! Il be induced at 38-39 weeks due to GD. would also love to hear positive stories :flower:

Goodluck to you in 2 days time! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

I have been induced 2 times out of my 6 children. baby #3 because I was overdue 11 days (41+4) and baby #5 at 37 weeks because of complications. his amniotic fluid was low and found out the placenta was pulling away. anyways, they were both very pleasant experiences for me. they did Pitocin both times to start the labor, so I cant speak about the gel.

I will have an induction date set at approx. 38 or 39 weeks with this one (#7) because I had a surgery on my cervix and had a precipitous labor (intense unbreaking contractions with a 45 minute labor) with my last one. im hoping I make it to induction so that I will at least be at the hospital, but also could have some pain management that I wont get if I barely make it to the hospital again.

I feel like my 2 previous inductions being positive experiences for me helps me to be relaxed and confident to be induced this time. im praying I make it to my induction and don't start labor before :)


----------



## katiefx

I was induced at 40+5 due to my hind waters leaking and contractions not starting after 24 hours. I was given the gel and sweep about 10am, was having period type pains but not contracting, and again about 6 hours later, I did a lot of walking about and at about 10pm my waters fully went, I went into full blown labour and my son was born at 11.27pm after 1 hour 47 mins of active labour, including 21 mins of pushing :) 

I was scared of being induced as I'd heard it can be a long process and potentially more painful. But my experience was definitely a good one :) the only thing I would change is actually making my labour a little bit longer as it all happened so fast that I didn't get to properly savour the experience. 

Due my little girl in 5 weeks, hoping to have a good labour again! :) 

Good luck!


----------



## shx

Hi, I was induced after my waters broke at 40+4 (early hours of thurs morning) and contractions didnt start on there own. I was given the gel on Friday morning and then still nothing so was started on pitocin on Saturday morning at 11am. Wasnt as bad for me as other people had made out. Started on gas and air around 1 oclockish as contractions were coming on quite strong, opted to have diamorphine at 4oclock was 6cm dilated at this point, checked again at 8pm and was only 7cm. Felt the urge to push at about 11 oclock and was told to wait an hour to let baby come down and my little girl was born at 1:13am on Fathers day last year weighing 8 lb 13oz. 

Im very much looking forward to having baby nr 2 and wouldnt mind too much if i had to be induced again. Obviously the biggest downfall to pitocin is being on the bed but for me that was fine :) Good luck and hope everything goes ok! xx


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I was induced at 40 weeks due to pre-eclampsia. Had one lot of gels and started getting mild contractions almost straight away. Didn't need the 2nd set as I was in active labour then 4 hours later ready to push, 1 hour later he was born :)

I was scared to get induced but it all worked out well for me. Good luck!!


----------



## Samantha1991

Hi I was 41weeks and 6 days I was given the prostaglandin and I went into labour after 15 minutes of it been put in exactly 2 hours after labour started my son was born. I hope ur not too scared I hope u have a fast, easy and smooth labour


----------



## JL1363

Thanks so much to all you ladies for sharing your stories!! 

I went to the hospital yesterday in the late afternoon to begin my induction. The OB checked my cervix and said I was about a "fingertip" dilated, but that the baby was engaged and low and that my cervix was in an anterior position. I received a dose of prostaglandin gel, was monitored for an hour and then sent home. Now I'm just waiting to see what my body does over the next 24 hours - if I don't go into labour on my own by this afternoon then I will go back to the hospital, be admitted, and they will administer an IV of pitocin to get things started. It's exciting to think I may actually meet LO today!!


----------



## blessedmomma

today is my birthday, maybe he will make an arrival today :happydance:

prayers for ya :)


----------

